# Wanna Do Vegas Right



## larsen4 (Apr 2, 2009)

shoot, shoot, shoot, and shoot some more! i shoot a vegas game every day till first of the year (plus many other arrows just not scored).. then leagues start so i shoot around 8-10 games of vegas a week (M-F) i take weekends off so i dont get burned out on it... try and shoot a few competitions before hand.. if nothing official get your buddies together and make a fun little game out of it! vegas is awesome you will be blown out of the water.. make sure you stick around for the pro shoot off sunday afternoon!
good luck man!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Shoot lots and lots of arrows at 20 yards. Just remember you will be on the line with a couple of hundred other shooters, so get use to shooting around alot of people.
Good luck to you. I will be shooting there also, this is my second Vegas trip.
Don..


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Id love to go to vegas sometime, it would be a dream come true


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Blueberry_DLD said:


> Id love to go to vegas sometime, it would be a dream come true


x2!

I've heard there are people of all levels there. So just practice, practice, practice, shoot your best and have fun!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Be sure to check out the seminars that they usually have. 

Even if you are not competitive now, the seminars will sometimes give you access to some of the best in the world.


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

The way I view Vegas, its just a matter of shooting YOUR game. There is a lot of hype surrounding this tournament, and for good reason. Its huge, on several different levels. But you won't go to the shoot and miraculously gain 50 points. Archery is an individual sport. Vegas is about you doing your thing, on a different stage. It just so happens to be in Sin City, with seminars and a trade show and everything archery you could imagine, including slot machines. Soak it up. As far as preparations...prepare to do your thing. Thats it. Don't change anything, whether it be arrow diameter or sight picture or draw weight or the amount of change you keep in your left pocket when you shoot. Walk up, fling some arrows, and enjoy what the tournament has to offer. You will be surprised at how well you do when you are in the moment...


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

Da Vinci said:


> The way I view Vegas, its just a matter of shooting YOUR game. There is a lot of hype surrounding this tournament, and for good reason. Its huge, on several different levels. But you won't go to the shoot and miraculously gain 50 points. Archery is an individual sport. Vegas is about you doing your thing, on a different stage. It just so happens to be in Sin City, with seminars and a trade show and everything archery you could imagine, including slot machines. Soak it up. As far as preparations...prepare to do your thing. Thats it. Don't change anything, whether it be arrow diameter or sight picture or draw weight or the amount of change you keep in your left pocket when you shoot. Walk up, fling some arrows, and enjoy what the tournament has to offer. You will be surprised at how well you do when you are in the moment...


Good advise. The best thing you can do is like the above comment. practice and do your own thing and go out there to have a good time.


----------



## hkbiv83 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your tips and advice, ive been out just bout everyday practicing and even though not every shot is an x i have a great time just shootin my bow so its all good. I was just curious about dress code, if read where tournament you need a collerd shirt and then i read a couple post where it seems people just wear whatever.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

There is no dress code.


----------



## hkbiv83 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok so thanks for all the great advice and I'm pretty excited to get out there and give it a try. I'm gonna sign up today but since I'm still new to all the comp stuff not sure what class I sign up under. Could someone. E as kind as to offer a little assistance. I shoot a Mathews drenaline with a string peep and d loop, a 7 pin sight, drop away rest, 11 in stabilizer and a back tension release. Thank you all in advance for any help and thanks again for the advice already given. 

Halsey


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.094110,-117.831344


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

NFFA rules pre. your setup, 7pins puts you in freestyle, if you went to 5 pins then it would be bowhunter freestyle.
will be in vages also, not shooting working at SBA booth, hope tnis helps, al


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

This will be my first time at the vegas shoot too. I must admit I am a little nervous but looking forward to just being there more than anything. I don't expect to walk away with any sort of brilliant score as I just started shooting again after a bit of a break. I'm shooting PB's left, right and centre but I doubt they are enough to get me very far. Watching the pros and hitting the trade show are a few of the things I am most excited about! 
Out of curiosity, can you buy bows at the trade show? I'm looking at picking up a new release while I am down there but I wouldn't be too dissappointed if a new bow followed me home too.... What kind of vendors are there?!? Do most of the bow companies come!?!


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

most bow companies will be there not sure if you can take one home. landcaster archery, and most other vendors you can buy from them at the show


----------

